# sannies shop



## stonedagain714 (Oct 20, 2012)

ordered from sannies shop and attitude(never had a problem with attitude)on same day.received from sannie 7days to midwest us.attitude 8 days.both good time.only problem i had with sannies,the order was sent registered mail and had to be signed for.both had decent stealth shipping.


----------

